# Adriana Lecouvreur: The best Fedra's Monologue



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Lately I have become slightly obsessed with Cilea's masterpiece Adriana Lecouvreur, especially the final of act III (Monologo di Fedra). Please name your favorite sopranos in this recitative and *not* your favorite Adriana overall.

Mine has to be Mirella Freni. I've never even liked her before seeing this. First of all, the production is gorgeous. Mirella , despite having a voice a bit too small for this role, more than made up for it with this dramatic declamation. Her acting is the most elegant and most fitting I've seen in this role.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Magda Olivero (never heard Freni though)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tuoksu said:


> Lately I have become slightly obsessed with Cilea's masterpiece Adriana Lecouvreur, especially the final of act III (Monologo di Fedra). Please name your favorite sopranos in this recitative and *not* your favorite Adriana overall.
> 
> Mine has to be Mirella Freni. I've never even liked her before seeing this. First of all, the production is gorgeous. Mirella , despite having a voice a bit too small for this role, more than made up for it with this dramatic declamation. Her acting is the most elegant and most fitting I've seen in this role.


This always do it for me , thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes Magda is THE Adriana for even Cilea himself. But you should hear Freni's monologue though, I posted it above.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

One of my favorites: Raina Kabaivanska


----------

